# July Caption Comp -WINNER ANNOUNCED



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

My competition quote:

"Our latest model is designed for those paddlers, who are too slow or lazy to play the banjo...."

Shoota


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

"Up the creek without a paddle? Do it in comfort, with Jason La-z-boy's new range of canoe couches. Stock is limited, so get in early"
Joel


----------



## oldmate (May 19, 2011)

The casting couch


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Of all the canoes that have been built, this is the most comfortable so fa.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Who has been sneaking around my house taking photos again???


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZW1hrkAAArTgAAQQAcUAD/nn5AgAEhqnlMRp6ah6j0T1AintKY1MjT1GTBJElxg3y4adZyU/W2RHXoKV8wIJrHQRh962KjQOfZwKwHV78MuJQQgfiFjTamHqpxY4ysYJHbIH/i7kinChIStrDXI


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQn93kQAAA5XgAAQQIeEAFAAP+fe4CAAlUNUYnlD0TTamgYQRU/1GJTxqbVM0m0Q2og5cb46uLglQFueftuMNSU7O9OY0WBdAtEh+UNElroDDZFVhCjX54raD08mgmVzDHRw4Rbi9qa9LI3VSdUS8e7G5tARPLTn47xBtEyPfCtJlqdhKLBwU48/i7kinChIBP7vIgA=


----------



## yakbait (Apr 12, 2010)

The CouchYak... Also comes in Vibrating Model


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't worry 99, agent 13's right here in the embassy with our emergency escape equipment!


----------



## johnschr (Aug 27, 2009)

I told you the couch wouldn't fit. Why didn't you just use the recliner?


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

No honey, I said lets go _canoodle_ on the couch. Its so damn hard to get some love around here.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

How many more innocent couch potatoes have to die before the laws on building living rooms next to grade 3 rapids are changed?


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Canoeing's equivalent to couch surfing. :shock:


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

A real Canadian canoe where you can catch a snapper and an itch in one session.

Chubbs


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

"With our latest model of soft cushion canoes- the debilitating effects of Hemorrhoid discomfort when paddling, is a thing of the past."

Rectal Canoes Pty Ltd - Paddling your ass is our priority.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

At least I can now say with my hand on my heart that I am spending time in the canoe, while sitting in the shed watching the footy.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't this the new PA?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Doctor Plotnic's experimental mating of canoe and couch, turned out to be nowhere near as commercially successful as his beer-fridge/lounge hybrids.
> 
> Red.


red i thought you would have just put

red opens new kayak franchise on couch ie mudlo island.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

How do we get it in the igloo you big Canuck?


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

ABT is now offering on-water psychotherapy during competitions


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

........and this one we call the "Chesterfield Prospector".


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

The Bear Grylls casting couch.


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

When i say comfortably seats three i mean COMFORTABLY .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have to get out for a paddle soon, everything I look at reminds me of my kayak


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The wife has banned me from owning another kayak so I had to hide my new one.


----------



## pufferfish (Dec 6, 2010)

Prefer it in green.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It just seemed appropriate seeing as every time I sit down to watch TV I end up up shit creek.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

if i can do it on a couch i will take it up


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

and this is the latest "Wii canoe fishing game" accessory ----enjoy


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

DIY contest winner for sure

jay


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, which one you bastards has hidden my kayak !


----------



## Howieau (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't be a fool. Plumbing blockages DO happen. Be prepared.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You can see here looking at these dinosaur feces how a whole canoe has managed to pass through its system with virtually no deterioration.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Eric needs a comfotable place to judge caption competitions. I think this was installed in June and was too comfortable


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

....and the word is "THANKS"  .

That is, thanks to Ian's Fishing

...and also to Eric who, judging by the time of his post (4:47am :shock: )has been going without sleep to run this comp.

Can't wait to start looking like this 8) .


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Received some goodies in the mail today, thanks Squidder.


----------

